# Hive inspection



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

If the hive isn't growing like the rest then I will check to see if they are queenless.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

We disturb at will. 

Crazy Roland


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

after the supers go on we dont inspect again until we pull the honey then we do an AFB check.
If a hive looks dodgy and isn't performing we will take a look at it but otherwise they are left alone from around December to the end of Feb.


----------



## Sweet to the Soul (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmmm, confirms what I've learned from talking to local beekeepers. Everyone has a different opinion. Some say inspect at will and other say only when something looks odd.

My big question is does it cause the hive to lose honey production. I get the same answer for this question. Some say no, the bee's are still flying in and out of the hive like they always do and bringing in honey. Others say yes, you lose honey production, I've heard estimates thrown around from anywhere between 1/2 day to 2 days depending on who you talk to. 

So does anyone know of any studies that have been done on the subject? 

This may seem like a trivial subject, but if I lose even 1/4 day's production during a good honey flow that was bringing in 8 pounds a day avg. Then I'd lose about 2# per hive. If a beekeeper was running 500 hives that comes out to 1000 pounds of honey.


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

whats the reason for wanting to do an inspection during the flow?

if there's plenty of bees and they are working a flow there's no reason to inspect, the idea is to inspect your hives and get them up to scratch before the honey flow because this is when you can sort out any problems and still have a good hive that will be strong enough to bring in a crop.

Once the bees are on a flow it's generally too late to worry about anything that goes queenless or swarms so if it looks like something is wrong have a look make sure it's not a disease problem or high mite numbers and take the supers off on the other hand if it's strong and working well what's the point in inspecting?


----------



## Sweet to the Soul (Sep 1, 2010)

frazzledfozzle said:


> whats the reason for wanting to do an inspection during the flow?


Treated with MAQS about 2 weeks ago. The supers had been on for about a month. I've been reading reports of queen loss with MAQS, which is why I am wondering about breaking hive down for hive inspection.

I did go back and check 30 hives 10 days after treatment. I did not find any queen loss on those hives and they had lots of good looking brood and bees. 

So I'm weighing if it is worth the time, gas and potential honey loss to go inspect the rest of the hives with the supers on.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Do a study for your self. Pick random hives, make two groups, leave one group alone, heavily manipulate the other. One of each on a scale would be great. Please report back with your results. Untill then, I will be manipulating heavily.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Stoller Apiaries (Jun 24, 2011)

I believe both inspect at will, or only inspect if the hive seems queenless can be an acceptable management practice. Personally I inspect the bees heavily until we are thru the Spring period of splitting, and the follow up to ensure the hives are going in a positive direction and queen rite. Generally I am only checking for queens if I have a reason to be concerned once we get beyond the Spring splitting season. This would apply to checking for Qloss after MAQS treatment, or if a hive seemed potentially Qless upon opening: lots of old honey with few bees, buzzing, etc. Just has that look or sound. Otherwise, it seems for us there comes a point in the season when it is time to move on with colonies I have started, so I would not replace a qless hive with a new Q, but instead use the brood box to double some other single. Therefore, when we get to this point we will usually only inspect if we are adding a 2nd brood box or if the hive looks Qless.


----------



## Sweet to the Soul (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Stoller Apiaries, I went out and checked another beeyard yesterday and still had no queen loss on any hives. That makes about 60 of the hives I've treated and did not have any loss of the queen. I think I'll go with the "time to move on with colonies" part of the season. If I see something that makes me suspect the hive I'll dig in, otherwise I'll let them work.

PS (off topic). Noticed you were goofing off again today and not beekeeping.  Your yard/lawn is sure looking good. My wife says ours needs work. I tell her I work in the beeyards all the time, but she says that don't count. lol

Roland - when possible I try not to reinvent the wheel, which is why I was asking.


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

I do the first inspection for queen rightness in early spring. I requeen in the spring and try to have all the colonies queen right before the main flow starts. at that point, every hive that has a young queen will nolonger get an inspection.


----------

